# Raw mtb  04-27-2011



## WoodCore (Apr 26, 2011)

If the weather holds up thinking about taking a lap at the Rez or Nass. 5:45 start time if anyone is interested.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 27, 2011)

Also planning on hitting the Rez weather permitting, only I will be staring around 4:00pm.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 27, 2011)

The weather was awesome when I left my house this morning.  Really had me wishing that I was going for a ride instead of to work.  I have kid duty tonight, so it's a no go...  I could possibly do tomorrow for a RAW, but the weather looks crappy... :smash:

I'll be looking to hit somewhere close by in the morning on Sunday, how's Nass looking?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm out, probably another road ride tonight.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 27, 2011)

Riding Robinson instead


----------

